# Info on buying suppresser



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to start the process on buying my first suppresser. I am aware that it is a year long wait and I need to have a trust or a LLC but since I starting fresh tell me the best course to follow. One thing I have thought about is calling the silencer shop in Sa Marcos and have them take care of everything. Also my business is a c corporation if that could be used to buy the can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Go to a reputable dealer local to you. They will guide you through the process. 

IMO, brand is less important than a quality local dealer for your first suppressor. 

If you can get a local chief LEO to sign that way is cheaper than forming a trust. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I went through Texas Law Shield for my trust, it cost $250, was all done by email and took about 3 days. Paperwork and copy of receipt was sent in by the Arms Room on January 18, I got it in my hands on October 18. No worries, no work.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I went thru tactical firearms in Katy, they will help you with the trust if purchasing thru them. Im caught up in the backlog at ATF, sent my forms in april and nothing yet.


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Using a reputable dealer is the key. You can buy Quiken will maker software. It has the trust forms included in it cost About $50. Good Luck and fun shooting.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I went the trust route, bought through Silencer Shop, no complaints. They did everything for me. Now waiting, per ATF, went pending Oct 25. The worst part is the wait!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Find a stocking dealer and it will cut a lot off that wait time.


----------



## rattlesnake (Jan 11, 2010)

Reel Aggies said:


> I went the trust route, bought through Silencer Shop, no complaints. They did everything for me. Now waiting, per ATF, went pending Oct 25. The worst part is the wait!


What is the cost?
Setting up the trust
Paying for the tax stamp
Suppressor cost


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Mosts trusts I have seen are between 250 and 400.

Setting up the trust is simple if you have someone do it for you.. You simply fill out a form with the related info to be written into the trust (trust name, trustee, addresses etc)

You can buy quicken willmaker and do it yourself, but I chose not to go that route. It is cheaper, but if you end up having multiple items on the trust then I don't think it is saving all that much in the long run.

Silencer shop has an option for you to buy a check made to the ATF. It costs $205 IIRC. They include that check with your paperwork

Suppressor cost varies depending on what you are buying.

Silencer shop is top notch and I recommend them.


----------



## shooter308 (Jul 31, 2013)

*silencer*

i also went through the silencer shop they are in george town great too work with


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

I too am interested in getting several suppressors. Just got back from a night hunt with Gen3 night vision and suppressed rifles and it was a blast! Who around Pearland/Houston would be good to work with?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Class 3 weapons on N Shepard is a go to shop and one of the biggest dealers in Houston

Also a huge Rock River Arm dealer


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

My $.02

I have had great experience with Silencer Shop in Austin, Cedar Park to be more specific. I picked my can up from their house before they had a store front. Great people to work with. I even called back and Dave gave me some great advice on my paperwork for my SBR when he didn't have to. 

Sean Cody out of Houston wrote the trust. I highly recommend him. I cannot tell you how many times I have either emailed him or called him to ask questions or advice, especially with the new rules possibly going into place.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you really need the trust? I know the guys in harris county and assorted others need to, but do you have to have it? I really think the trust route is about to get sticky with the Executive Orders trying to tighten that up..


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

jdanderson said:


> My $.02
> 
> ...
> 
> Sean Cody out of Houston wrote the trust. I highly recommend him. I cannot tell you how many times I have either emailed him or called him to ask questions or advice, especially with the new rules possibly going into place.


That guy has a lot more patience than I do, I guess.

I had him do mine. I somehow got confused with the construction of the Trust and I called him with a question when I received mine. I don't remember exactly what it was all about, but I think it may have been something like a "which came first; the chicken or the egg?" kind of thing. I think maybe a question about dating the first line of my inventory. I couldn't figure out what my question was, but he kind of answered it anyway. About 10 minutes after our conversation ended, my phone rings and it's Sean Cody saying that he kind of got the impression that my question wasn't answered to my satisfaction. I guess he was right. It all got worked out.

On December 2nd I received a stamp for a Form 1 SBR. Ten months to the day from when I mailed my app.

On the M4carbine forum, a fella' who is obviously a Texas resident just reported a Form 1 SBR approved and electronically stamped in just 3 months. Apparently he did everything over the interweb. I don't know how that works, but from what I'm seeing there and from what I overheard at a LGS last weekend, it can all be done electronically and you may actually be able to stamp something like a suppressor over just 60 or 90 days.

The way I like to spend money on firearms, one thing I'm really thankful for is that I have absolutely no interest in suppressors. Whoever wants one can knock themselves out. I'm simply not interested.

All of this is one of them things where it's best to remember that the clock doesn't start ticking until you put pen to paper. If I wanted it, I'd sure do it right now.

Right now, right now.

.


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

SmithEC said:


> On the M4carbine forum, a fella' who is obviously a Texas resident just reported a Form 1 SBR approved and electronically stamped in just 3 months. Apparently he did everything over the interweb. I don't know how that works, but from what I'm seeing there and from what I overheard at a LGS last weekend, it can all be done electronically and you may actually be able to stamp something like a suppressor over just 60 or 90 days..


I have read about this short turn around also. I called the guys over at Silencer Shop and asked them about this. Dave, I believe the owner, told me that the NFA Branch was just testing out the new electronic system to see how it would work and pushed some of the first applications through super quick. He said this was not the norm and to expect the time to be around 9 months from the pending date from now on.

Now is the time it seems to put into motion any NFA regulated items anyone wants before the new changes are set in place, if they actually go through.


----------



## Regnar (Jun 25, 2013)

I purchased my can November last year through Tactical Firearms in Katy, TX. They set up the trust for me for free (not sure if they still do this). I paid for the can upfront and then mailed in the $200 ATF fee after the trust was set up (about 1-2 weeks later). This was right before the demand kicked up but i ended up getting my stamp about 6 months later this past summer.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Go to tactical in Katy! They aren't the largest suppressor dealer because they are bad at what they do!! Good guys, they catch heat from crazy people but I know Jeremy the owner and his is pretty cool dude . Most of the other guys are top notch and their prices are pretty decent, everything I have always bought from there was only like 5-10% mark up over their cost! They always have been selling more guns at lower profit than less guns at higher cost like some other shops lol anyways when I did mine 2 years ago they did all the trust stuff for free . Good luck !!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Curious why the wait is so long? What is happening during this time? Are they making people wait just because ether can, or is there actually a long drawn out process that happens? Someone mentioned buying a check made out to ATF, what is the purpose of this? My buddy wants a suppressor and a full auto. He's an attorney, so he can do his own trust paperwork. He asked me for details and I couldn't be much help as I've never done the stamp thing before.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

On The Hook said:


> Curious why the wait is so long? What is happening during this time? Are they making people wait just because ether can, or is there actually a long drawn out process that happens? Someone mentioned buying a check made out to ATF, what is the purpose of this? My buddy wants a suppressor and a full auto. He's an attorney, so he can do his own trust paperwork. He asked me for details and I couldn't be much help as I've never done the stamp thing before.


ATF only has a few examiners processing all of the paperwork that comes in from everywhere. I got my stamp back in 2007 in a couple of months for a form 4. Far less people going through the system back then compared to now.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have three got them all at gun shack in San Antonio. I have a 4th suppressor there that I want them to sell I ended up not needing it. It's a coastal xdm 5.56 suppressor threaded for a ar 15


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I just started the process today. The guys at Spectre Firearms off of 249 were great to deal with. The Trust was $300 and then the silencer cost depends on what you buy and those prices are all over the board. I bought an AAC-7.62SDN-6 and their price was the same as everything I found during google searches. The $200 stamp tax to the ATF is the same for everybody and every silencer. That is the check that needs to be cashed by the ATF before the June 1 deadline....problem is as they described to me is that it takes the ATF up to 8 weeks to get to that point where they "cash" the check and start the process which means if you don't have it done by the end of March you will probably be out of luck in using the "Trust" route to get around having the sheriff sign off on it and approving.

Again they were very helpful and informative for a rookie like me going in. Now they got me interested in the 22 sparrow!!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"problem is as they described to me is that it takes the ATF up to 8 weeks to get to that point where they "cash" the check and start the process"

When I bought mine in January, the check was cashed within a week. Gummint likes their (our) money and they're going to get it quickly.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

I would suggest to use them e-form route, money went through same day was submitted and went pending the same day also. And if you look at nfa tracker.com quite a few people are receiving their tax stamp approx 3 months after via the e-form


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a follow up I purchased the Thunder Beast 30P1 from Silencer Shop. They handled all the paper work including the trust. Paper work was sent on 12-13 and check was cashed on 12-27, now just waiting. Now all I have to do is find someone to thread the barrel on my Rock River 223 between now and when the can comes in.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got an email from West Fork Armory this morning, they're offering NFA trusts for $99 thru someone. You can't beat that price.


----------

